# Battlefield 3 Systemanforderungen sind aufgetaucht



## n3ts4k (8. Juli 2011)

Edit: 9.7.2011:
dice hat, wie bereits erwartet, die von gamestop veröffenttlichten systemanforderungen dementiert. somit bleiben die systemanforderungen weiterhin ein ungeöffnetes buch, allerdings kann man an hand diverser aussagen von dice davon ausgehen, dass das von gamestop als recommended eingestufte system durchaus ausreichen sollte um das spiel gut spielen zu können  allerdings wohl nicht auf maximalen details.

vielen dank für den hinweis an "*dr_breen"*


auf der seite von gamestop wurden nun die, bisher noch nicht bestätigten, systemanforderungen von battlefield 3 veröffentlich.
http://www.gamestop.com/pc/games/battlefield-3-limited-edition/90173


*Minimum*
*Hard Drive Space:* 15 GB for disc version or 10 GB for digital version
*Operating System:* Windows Vista or Windows 7
*Processor:* Core 2 Duo @ 2.0GHz
*RAM:* 2GB
*Video Card:* DirectX 10 or 11 compatible Nvidia or AMD ATI card 

*Recommended*
*Hard Drive Space:* 15 GB for disc version or 10 GB for digital version
*Operating System:* Windows 7 64-bit
*Processor:* Quad-core Intel or AMD CPU*RAM:* 4GB
*Video Card:* DirectX 11 Nvidia or AMD ATI card, GeForce GTX 460, Radeon Radeon HD 6850


 jetzt heisst es sich freuen, weil man die erforderliche hardware hat, oder fleissig sparen damit man dieses heiss erwartete stück software auch genießen kann.


----------



## Pikus (8. Juli 2011)

Da bin ich ja mit meinem System ganz gut bedient, nur die HD 5770 könnte zum flaschenhals werden.

Ansonsten sind die minimum-anforderungen ja sehr moderat. Einen 2GHz-Zweikerner hat mittlerweile fast jeder im PC stecken, auch DX10-Grakas sind recht weit verbreitet.


----------



## Psycho1996 (8. Juli 2011)

Sollte für mein Kistchen also kein größeres Problem darstellen


----------



## SaKuL (8. Juli 2011)

Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja mit meinem System ganz gut bedient, nur die HD 5770 könnte zum flaschenhals werden.
> 
> Ansonsten sind die minimum-anforderungen ja sehr moderat. Einen 2GHz-Zweikerner hat mittlerweile fast jeder im PC stecken, auch DX10-Grakas sind recht weit verbreitet.


 
Davon ist auszugehen^^


----------



## RG Now66 (8. Juli 2011)

Geil dann is mein sys noch Spielbar


----------



## Robonator (8. Juli 2011)

Die Anforderungen waren bis jetzt eigentlich bei jedem Spiel übertrieben    Naja immerhin kann man so sicherstellen das man es auf alle Fälle spielen kann


----------



## Aufpassen (8. Juli 2011)

Gut das ich mir vor einigen Tagen eine R6870 Hawk gegönnt habe. ;D


----------



## Colonia (8. Juli 2011)

Wenn die Anforderungen stimmen, dann ist es gar nicht so Hardwarehungrig wie ich gedacht habe . 
Nur noch eine neue Grafikkarte und das Spiel kann kommen .


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. Juli 2011)

Wollte ich auch erst Posten war dann nur zu Faul 

Aber ich finde das sind keine offiziellen daher lieber noch abwarten !
Sofern das Stimmt brauch ich echt langsam mal eine 4Kerner !


----------



## Phobos001 (8. Juli 2011)

Was scheinbar niemandem auffällt, mich aber aber am meisten beeindruckt ist : 

Operating System: Windows 7 *64-bit*

Endlich scheint sich ganz langsam auch in der Spielebranche die 64bit Unterstützung durchzusetzen.


----------



## Robonator (8. Juli 2011)

Naja wenn 4GB Ram empfohlen sind, braucht man ja auch ein 64bit system


----------



## Antonio (8. Juli 2011)

Also wenn das dann die richtigen Anforderungen sein sollen brauch ich mir keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Domowoi (8. Juli 2011)

Ganz ehrlich nach den Screenshots die ich gesehen habe hab ich eigentlich höhere Anforderungen erwartet.


----------



## GTA 3 (8. Juli 2011)

Domowoi schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich nach den Screenshots die ich gesehen habe hab ich eigentlich höhere Anforderungen erwartet.


 Bei so einer billigen Grafik ? Ganz ehrlich ich bin überhaupt nicht davon begeistert!


----------



## jobo (8. Juli 2011)

Die Anforderungen sind wie ich erwartet hatte. Die empfohlenen Einstellungen erfüllt mein System, aber viel höher sind meine Daten nicht...


----------



## Robonator (8. Juli 2011)

Billige Grafik? Schau dir mal CoD an


----------



## Antonio (8. Juli 2011)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Bei so einer billigen Grafik ? Ganz ehrlich ich bin überhaupt nicht davon begeistert!


 
Billige Grafik hahahahahha das ich nich Lache


----------



## SanjiWhite (8. Juli 2011)

Dann muss ich mir wohl keine Sorgen um "Ruckler" machen


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. Juli 2011)

Phobos001 schrieb:


> Was scheinbar niemandem auffällt, mich aber aber am meisten beeindruckt ist :
> 
> Operating System: Windows 7 *64-bit*
> 
> Endlich scheint sich ganz langsam auch in der Spielebranche die 64bit Unterstützung durchzusetzen.



Bevor sich 64bit durch setzt kann eine PS3 Metro 2033 mit Dx11 und SSAA bei 60FPS darstellen 



Domowoi schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich nach den Screenshots die ich gesehen  habe hab ich eigentlich höhere Anforderungen erwartet.



Wie kommst du denn auf dem Mist !?


----------



## Phobos001 (8. Juli 2011)

@ Crimson 

So pessimistisch würde ich das nicht sehen. 

64bit Hardware/Software ist nun in breiter Front verfügbar. Ich weiß nicht genau wie die Verkaufszahlen von W7 x64 aussehen, aber diese dürften höher liegen als die der x86 Version. 
Wenn ich mal ein paar genauere Daten habe, werde ich sie noch posten.


----------



## Aufpassen (8. Juli 2011)

GTA 3 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei so einer billigen Grafik ? Ganz ehrlich ich bin überhaupt nicht davon begeistert!



Aber dein MW3 sieht besser aus?! 

Du gehst langsam auf die Nerven mit deinen Anti-BF3 Posts..

Deine Behauptungen sind immer unbegründet oder mit irgendwelchen Verschwörungen verbunden..


----------



## Freakless08 (8. Juli 2011)

Phobos001 schrieb:


> 64bit Hardware/Software ist nun in breiter Front verfügbar. Ich weiß nicht genau wie die Verkaufszahlen von W7 x64 aussehen, aber diese dürften höher liegen als die der x86 Version.
> Wenn ich mal ein paar genauere Daten habe, werde ich sie noch posten.


Nur weil das OS 64bit ist heißt das nicht das die dort installierten Programme auch 64bit sind.


----------



## Stricherstrich (8. Juli 2011)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Nur weil das OS 64bit ist heißt das nicht das die dort installierten Programme auch 64bit sind.


 

Sonst wärs es ja flachs das zu schreiben...


----------



## Borkenkaefer (8. Juli 2011)

Ganz ok die Anforderungen. Vorallem die min. Anforderungen wird wohl jeder spielen können. Ausser die win xp user.


----------



## Antonio (8. Juli 2011)

Es ist doch so das Bf3 kein Xp mehr Unterstüzt oder ?


----------



## OidaSchwede (8. Juli 2011)

@GTA 3:
Selbst wenn dir der Still nicht gefällt (was ja durchaus sein kann) steckt in bf3 eindeutig die bessere Technik.
Wenn dir MW3 besser gefällt mit einer ewig alten Engine, dann soll das so sein, aber poste nicht einfach extrem subjektiv deine Meinung ohne Grund.

Und du musst zugeben , dass du weißt, dass in Bf3 die Engine besser ist! Denn das weißt jeder, der Augen im Kopf hat. 
Oder jeder, der sich dafür interessiert.


@CrimsoN 2.0:
Extrem cool ausgedrückt. Das mit 64bit und Metro auf da PS3 xD. Allerdings bin ich der Meinung, dass sich jeder denkt, dass die 64 bit System viel schneller und besser sind, weil sie ja mehr ram haben... ( Doch keiner weiß, dass es auch doppelt so viel braucht!) Ich mein, ich will jetzt nicht sagen, dass ich den Kauf meines Weindoof7 64bit ein Fehlkauf war, aber gerade das, was ich mir vorgestellt hatte, wars auch nicht.


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. Juli 2011)

Antonio schrieb:


> Es ist doch so das Bf3 kein Xp mehr Unterstüzt oder ?




So ist es auch !!! Man braucht Win Vidta oder Win 7 !!

@ Topic

Endlich die Anforderungen  Aber mit meinem System werde ich da sicherlich keine Probleme haben


----------



## Borkenkaefer (8. Juli 2011)

Antonio schrieb:


> Es ist doch so das Bf3 kein Xp mehr Unterstüzt oder ?


Steht auch in den Anforderungen, das min. Vista erforderlich ist.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (8. Juli 2011)

> *Hard Drive Space:* 15 GB for disc version or 10 GB for digital version



Müsste die Digitalversion nicht 15 GB in Anspruch nehmen und die Discversion 10 GB?


----------



## Antonio (8. Juli 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> So ist es auch !!! Man braucht Win Vidta oder Win 7 !!
> 
> @ Topic
> 
> Endlich die Anforderungen  Aber mit meinem System werde ich da sicherlich keine Probleme haben


 

Wollte ja nur nochma Nachhacken


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. Juli 2011)

Ich selber Wünsche mir auch mehr 64bit Games aber sind wir mal ehelich das kommt in den Nächsten Jahren nicht mehr ! Crysis 1/WH waren die  letzten 64Bit Spiele. Nicht mal Crysis 2 kann das, ich denke das es wieder mal an denn Konsolen liegt ! Und das die Entwickler einfach mal zu Faul sind !(das ist eher eine kleiner Witz )


----------



## Aufpassen (8. Juli 2011)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich selber Wünsche mir auch mehr 64bit Games aber sind wir mal ehelich das kommt in den Nächsten Jahren nicht mehr ! Crysis 1/WH waren die  letzten 64Bit Spiele. Nicht mal Crysis 2 kann das, ich denke das es wieder mal an denn Konsolen liegt ! Und das die Entwickler einfach mal zu Faul sind !(das ist eher eine kleiner Witz )



Doch Crysis 2 kann das seit Patch 1.9. mit dem HD-Texturenpack.


----------



## Baer.nap (8. Juli 2011)

Borkenkaefer schrieb:


> Ganz ok die Anforderungen. Vorallem die min. Anforderungen wird wohl jeder spielen können. Ausser die win xp user.


 
Wenn einem die min fps ned kopfschmerzen bringen


----------



## Superwip (8. Juli 2011)

Yea, es gibt sogar eine Digitale Version!

Btw.: sind nicht zumindest die Min Anforderungen schon seit längerem bekannt? Mir kommen sie jedenfalls sehr bekannt vor...


----------



## Combi (8. Juli 2011)

schade under-powered pc..dachte die nutzen mal richtig ,gute hardware...


----------



## spionkaese (8. Juli 2011)

Combi schrieb:
			
		

> schade under-powered pc..dachte die nutzen mal richtig ,gute hardware...


Wieso sollten sie nicht? Wenn die FB2 Engine gut skaliert kannst du auch dein 4-Way GTX 580 SLI auslasten. Und Leute wie ich, die zwar ne HighEnd Graka haben, aber nen E6750, können gleichzeitig mit niedrigeren Einstellungen zocken. Alle sind zufrieden und DICE und EA machen ne Menge Gewinn.


----------



## EnergyCross (8. Juli 2011)

schöön 

sorgen macht mir nur meine GTX 260, bin mir nicht so ganz sicher ob das einwandfrei läuft..


----------



## Borkenkaefer (8. Juli 2011)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Müsste die Digitalversion nicht 15 GB in Anspruch nehmen und die Discversion 10 GB?


Das hab ich mich auch schon gefragt.


----------



## Lan_Party (8. Juli 2011)

Diese sachen waren doch schon vorher bekannt oder nicht!? Naja meine GTX570 wird es dennoch packen.


----------



## snaapsnaap (8. Juli 2011)

Hatte sowieso nicht vor meine 460er auszutauschen, nicht wegen einem Spiel, sondern nur wenns generell zu langsam wird.


----------



## bofferbrauer (8. Juli 2011)

Antonio schrieb:


> Es ist doch so das Bf3 kein Xp mehr Unterstüzt oder ?


 
Jupp, DX 10 is pflicht und dies gibt es nicht unter XP


----------



## Dennisth (8. Juli 2011)

Ganz ehrlich?

Sehr gut die Anforderungen. Ich wäre auch dafür, dass so reine Multiplayerspiele einen gewissen Detailgrad vorraussetzen (Bloom, Texturqualität Anzahl der Büsche, Grass usw) damit die Leute nicht einfach die Grafik "runterdrehen" um so kein bzw. weniger Grass / Deckung sehen.

Vielleicht kann man ja sowas mal in die Server einbinden. Server verlangt min. Detailstufe mittel und alles darunter wird abgewiesen.  DAS wäre super


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. Juli 2011)

Aufpassen schrieb:


> Doch Crysis 2 kann das seit Patch 1.9. mit dem HD-Texturenpack.


----------



## turbosnake (8. Juli 2011)

Die geringen  Anforderung könne aus meiner Sicht zwei Bedeutungen haben:
1 eine Engine ist gut programmiert 
2 das Spiel wird schlecht aussehen, wovon ich bisher nicht ausgehe
Was mich nur wundert ist das ein Spiel wie Total War Shogun 2 deutlich hörere Anforderung stellt als alles andere.
Deshalb werfe ich dem Entwickler vor die aktuellen PC-HW nicht komplett zu nutzen!


----------



## DaStash (8. Juli 2011)

Phobos001 schrieb:


> Was scheinbar niemandem auffällt, mich aber aber am meisten beeindruckt ist :
> 
> Operating System: Windows 7 *64-bit*
> 
> Endlich scheint sich ganz langsam auch in der Spielebranche die 64bit Unterstützung durchzusetzen.


 Ist doch schon lange bekannt.^^

@Anforderungen
Rellativ moderat. Guter Mix zwischen Anspruch und Wirklichkeit. Ich freu mich! 

MfG


----------



## Hugo78 (8. Juli 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> Was mich nur wundert ist das ein Spiel wie Total War Shogun 2 deutlich hörere Anforderung stellt als alles andere.



 Wieso wundert dich, dass ein Spiel mit hunderten oder gar tausenden von Einheiten gleichzeitig, viel Leistung frist?


----------



## dr_breen (8. Juli 2011)

Jungs, sagt mal habt ihr einen an der Kla*****? Das wird mit den Specs nicht laufen.

Die System Requirements wurden schon per Twitter dementiert: http://twitter.com/#!/Demize99/status/89350039373230082

@Superwip: Die Specs wurden afaik schon einmal dementiert.


----------



## turbosnake (9. Juli 2011)

@Hugo78
Nicht viel.
Außerdem habe ich den Satz etwas unglücklich formuliert, meinte eher das es mich wundert das kein Spiel mehr HW brauch als ein Strategiespiel.


----------



## Kerem2907 (9. Juli 2011)

Da geht was 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sielenc (9. Juli 2011)

Hoffentlich ist das Spiel auch spielbar.. wegen Bugs.. etc..
Die System - Hardware war nie ein Problem, jedenfalls nicht bei mir


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Juli 2011)

Mehr hätte mich auch ehrlich gesagt verwundert, da PC only ja quasi Mangelware ist. Wenn ich darauf Lust hätte bräuchte ich zumindest keinen Kreuzer aus dem Fenster werfen und kann mich enstspannt zurücklehnen


----------



## Darkfleet85 (9. Juli 2011)

Juhu da reicht meine 5870 @ Wakü und 965 @ 3.8 und 12 GB Corsair 1333 Ram locker aus JUHUUUIIII ! 

Das Game scheint wirklich gut programmiert zu sein, die habens halt drauf


----------



## Pal_Calimero (9. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich kann da jetzt nicht richtig beurteilen aber würde nach diesen Angaben mein System ausreichen???

Intel Q9550 @3,4
4GB Ram
GTX 260 MSI Twin

Auflösung: 1680x1050 ~ ohne AA.


----------



## Sielenc (9. Juli 2011)

@ CPUFreak

Deine Gpu sprich Grafikkarte wird bremsen, bei Maximum Einstellungen.


----------



## Pal_Calimero (9. Juli 2011)

Das ist mir klar. Ich überlege nun, ob es Sinnvoll ist nur wegen diesem Spiel die Grafikkarte auszutauschen?

Ich spiel sonst keine weitere Spielen.

Es handelt sich um ein Werkübertaktete Karte. Genau um diesen hier

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a415082.html


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Juli 2011)

Die CPU ist mehr als Ausreichend, nur bei der Grafikkarte ist die als empfohlene Karte schon etwas langsam. Bei einer GTX 285 wäre es eher passend gewesen. Ich würde jetzt aber nicht die Pferde scheu machen und abwarten und dann testen wie es läuft


----------



## Sielenc (9. Juli 2011)

@ CPUFreak

Wenn Du das Spiel nicht in der Grafik aufreißen willst, wird sie reichen müssen. Sonnst würde ich Dir dringend empfehlen eine stärkere Gpu zu kaufen.


----------



## Pal_Calimero (9. Juli 2011)

Ich spiele immer ohne AA/AF. Irgendwie hab ich mir das seit Jahren so angewöhnt... gefällt mir optisch besser. Vielen Dank. Ich werde warten und ggf. Beta antesten und dann entscheiden. Grafikkarten werden in der Regel nicht teuere.

Ich würde mal sagen man sieht sich auf dem Schlachtfeld... auch wenn über d. Schlachtfeld... bin zur Zeit sehr aktive oberhalb der Maps^^. 

Hihi ~ http://www.bfbc2.eu/de/pc/stats/sTrigedTiger


----------



## Sielenc (9. Juli 2011)

@ CPUFreak

Ohne Kantenglättung sieht jedes Spiel in der Bildqualität was die Schärfe angeht, immer besser aus.
Wer das nicht sieht, braucht ganz dringend einen Augenarzt !

Ich drücke Dir die Daumen, viel Erfolg und vor allem flüssiges spielen..


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Juli 2011)

CPUFreak schrieb:


> Ich spiele immer ohne AA/AF. Irgendwie hab ich mir das seit Jahren so angewöhnt... gefällt mir optisch besser. Vielen Dank. Ich werde warten und ggf. Beta antesten und dann entscheiden. Grafikkarten werden in der Regel nicht teuere.
> 
> Ich würde mal sagen man sieht sich auf dem Schlachtfeld... auch wenn über d. Schlachtfeld... bin zur Zeit sehr aktive oberhalb der Maps^^.
> 
> Hihi ~ BFBC2.eu - sTrigedTiger


 
Genau antesten und dann entscheiden. Schnäppchen tauchen immer mal auf, falls dann Bedarf besteht wird man dir schon unter die Arme greifen mit einer Beratung


----------



## Sielenc (9. Juli 2011)

@ Dr Bakterius

Das sehe ich auch so ..


----------



## Borkenkaefer (9. Juli 2011)

CPUFreak schrieb:


> Das ist mir klar. Ich überlege nun, ob es Sinnvoll ist nur wegen diesem Spiel die Grafikkarte auszutauschen?
> 
> Ich spiel sonst keine weitere Spielen.
> 
> ...


Naja, wenn du nur ein Spiel viel spielst, zahlt es sich schon aus.
Natürlich erst wenn das Spiel erhältlich ist und du weißt was Sache ist.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (9. Juli 2011)

OidaSchwede schrieb:


> Extrem cool ausgedrückt. Das mit 64bit und Metro auf da PS3 xD. Allerdings bin ich der Meinung, dass sich jeder denkt, dass die 64 bit System viel schneller und besser sind, weil sie ja mehr ram haben... ( Doch keiner weiß, dass es auch doppelt so viel braucht!) Ich mein, ich will jetzt nicht sagen, dass ich den Kauf meines Weindoof7 64bit ein Fehlkauf war, aber gerade das, was ich mir vorgestellt hatte, wars auch nicht.


 
x86 kann aber nur max 4GiB Ram (in der Praxis auch nur etwas über 3GiB) adressieren. Mit 64bit kann man 16 Exbibyte (ca. 16.000.000 Terrabyte) adressieren - zukunftssicher fürs erste. 64Bit bedeutet auch nicht doppeld so groß oder es braucht doppeld so viel ram.

64bit ist nun schon eine Weile auch im Prosumer- und Consumer-Markt angekommen. Es gibt kaum noch Software, die es nicht auch in der entsprechenden 64bit Version gibt.

@Topic

Für das gebotene scheinen mir die Anforderungen doch recht annehmbar. Ich bin gespannt wie gut es tatsächlich mit der angegebenen HW läuft.


----------



## weddingcrasher (9. Juli 2011)

Ich hätt mich sogar über ein gefordertes 580gtx sli gefreut ;P

Nein mal im Ernst: bin froh, dass die Jungs von Dice das so gut hin bekommen haben. Echt geile Grafik und sehr resourcenschonend programmiert! TOP!


----------



## Emani (9. Juli 2011)

Aufpassen schrieb:


> Doch Crysis 2 kann das seit Patch 1.9. mit dem HD-Texturenpack.



und wo ist die 64 bit.exe?!?!


----------



## Aufpassen (9. Juli 2011)

Emani schrieb:
			
		

> und wo ist die 64 bit.exe?!?!



Wenn das High-Res-Texturenpack installiert wurde, ist die Crysis2.exe 64-Bit.

Denn das High-Res-Texturenpack lässt sich eh nur auf einem 64-Bit System installieren.

Das 64-Bit-System wird benötigt, um die High-Res-Texturen zu sehen.


----------



## Emani (9. Juli 2011)

Aufpassen schrieb:


> Wenn das High-Res-Texturenpack installiert wurde, ist die Crysis2.exe 64-Bit.
> 
> Denn das High-Res-Texturenpack lässt sich eh nur auf einem 64-Bit System installieren.
> 
> Das 64-Bit-System wird benötigt, um die High-Res-Texturen zu sehen.



oh...ok.... gut zu wissen...

Ansonsten es heisst doch *Recommended. *Also eine Empfehlung. Bei Crysis 2 gabs auch eine und wenn mann das spiel mit dem DX 11 patch 1.9 High Resolution pack spiel....dann kommen wir schon auf:

VR-Zone has posted recommended system specs  for Crysis 2 along with the minimum specs and highly recommended specs.  You'll have to wait for us to get our hands on the game before we can  tell you what the [H] specs are going to be. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Minimum: *2GHz Core 2 Duo / A64 X2  CPU, 2GB RAM, 8800GT / HD3850, 512MB Video Memory, DX9.0c, Shader Model  3.0, Windows XP, 20fps @ 1024 x 768 
*Recommended:* 2.66GHz Core 2 Duo / A64 X2 CPU, 3GB  RAM, GTX280 / HD4870, 1GB Video Memory, DX9.0, Shader Model 3.0/4.0,  Windows XP, 30fps @ 1650 x 1080 
*Highly Recommended:* 3GHz Core i7 4GB RAM, GTX560Ti / HD4870 X2, 1.8GB Video Memory, DX11, Shader Model 3.0/4.0, Windows 7, 30fps @ 1920 x 1200
so....ich lasse mich einfach mal überraschen ob ich für Battlefield ne neue Grafikkarte brauche oder das Spiel einfach super Programmiert wurde....anonsten habe ich ja keine Probleme mit meinem System....


----------



## Crytek09 (9. Juli 2011)

Habt ihr immer noch nix gelernt? falls sie überhaupt stimmen als Gamer kan man die min Vorrausetztungen ganz weg lassen und die max als min nehmen damit es flüssig läuft is nun mal so !!!


----------



## RobLi (9. Juli 2011)

Crytek09 schrieb:


> Habt ihr immer noch nix gelernt? falls sie überhaupt stimmen als Gamer kan man die min Vorrausetztungen ganz weg lassen und die max als min nehmen damit es flüssig läuft is nun mal so !!!


 
Bullshit.

Battlefield 3 wird, wie jedes PC-Spiel, auch auf einem ganz normalen günstigen Mainstreamrechner laufen, vielleicht nicht mit allerhöchsten Einstellungen, sondern halt mit der etwas runtergedrehten Grafik (die ja auch die Konsoleros bekommen).

Und dass es nicht auf XP läuft macht ja mal garnichts, wer immer noch dieses veraltete System nutzt ist selbst Schuld und sollte auch nicht in den Genuss von so einem Spiel kommen, es ärgert sich hier doch schließlich auch niemand dass er es nicht mit seiner PS2 spielen kann.


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. Juli 2011)

Ich hoffe nur BF3 skalliert gut mit CF und einem 1090T !


----------



## Strichunten_ (9. Juli 2011)

Liebe macht blind ^^

Wo ist Battlefield 3 ein "reines Pc Spiel" ?

Woran sieht man das Battlefield 3 ressourcenschonend programmiert ist ?

Wurden die Specs offiziell bestätigt ?

Fragen über Fragen


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. Juli 2011)

Ich glaube an Battlefield ^^

Habe ich immer und es wahren immer alle Teile der Hammer! Gameplaymässig und auch Grafikmäsig


----------



## Alte-Schule (9. Juli 2011)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Wollte ich auch erst Posten war dann nur zu Faul
> 
> Aber ich finde das sind keine offiziellen daher lieber noch abwarten !
> Sofern das Stimmt brauch ich echt langsam mal eine 4Kerner !


 
Warte doch lieber erstmal auf dein Gehäuse.


----------



## Push (9. Juli 2011)

@CrimsoN 2.0
64Bit OS wird einem bei BF3 was nützen   , sofern der Rest des Systems auch stimmt ...
HT/SMT wird auch unterstützt ...
und selbst laut DICE ist 1gb GDDR Speicher eher der Flaschenhals als ein potenter 4Kerner ... 
wer gerne etwas mehr über die Engine etc erfahren möchte , darf auch gerne hier mal stöbern : 
DICE

ansonsten ist es klar das man versucht ein spiel von den min Anforderungen so gering wie möglich zuhalten, damit es breiter verkauft werden kann ...  und ich hoffe PCGH macht , wenn es soweit ist , auch mal nen Test mit wirklich Maximal Settings was AA AF Supersampling etc angeht ... 
wobei ich denke im MP werden die wenigsten immer alles aufdrehen , da schaltet man gewisse Dinge eher soweit runter wie erlaubt ... 
b2t 
offizielle Anforderungen wurden noch nicht bekanntgegeben , von daher nicht darauf festlegen ... 
btw sind auch welche hier die zum CommunityDay geladen sind ?
da wird man ja auch mal wieder etwas BF3 selbst spielen dürfen etc ...


----------



## TRIdimention (9. Juli 2011)

sollte laufen auf meiner hd 5850 und 1920x1080
aber wird dann wahrscheinlich doch gelegentlich zu ruckelern kommen


----------



## PREESTYLE (9. Juli 2011)

Domowoi schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich nach den Screenshots die ich gesehen habe hab ich eigentlich höhere Anforderungen erwartet.


 
DICE hatte ja schon im Voraus gesagt, dass BF3 besser laufen wird als BC2, weil BC2 ein Konsolenport war und BF3 eigens für den PC entwickelt wurde.
Ähnlich wie bei den Treibern, nvidia Treiber heute (im vergleich zum 175.xx z.B) bringen bis zu 20% mehr Leistung (oder catalyst das selbe)
So nebenbei würde mich interessieren, wie viel "MEHR" man noch aus den Karten rausholen kann mit Treibern.

Finds gut  eventuell wird meine 560ti zum Flaschenhals, da ich in 1920x1080 spiele und meine Karte nur 1GB Vram hat

freu mich schon


----------



## Freakless08 (9. Juli 2011)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> x86 kann aber nur max 4GiB Ram (in der Praxis auch nur etwas über 3GiB) adressieren. Mit 64bit kann man 16 Exbibyte (ca. 16.000.000 Terrabyte) adressieren - zukunftssicher fürs erste. 64Bit bedeutet auch nicht doppeld so groß oder es braucht doppeld so viel ram.


Ähm. Die 64bit Prozessoren sind immernoch x86. Es gab schließlich kein Architekturwechsel.


----------



## dr_breen (9. Juli 2011)

Jungs, die Angaben sind ein FAKE. 

Battlefield 3: Systemanforderungen bei Gamestop - identisch mit Fake-Angaben während der E3 2011

Jetz kriegt euch mal wieder ein mit euren Spekulationen.


----------



## Emani (9. Juli 2011)

RobLi schrieb:


> Bullshit.
> 
> Battlefield 3 wird, wie jedes PC-Spiel, auch auf einem ganz normalen günstigen Mainstreamrechner laufen, vielleicht nicht mit allerhöchsten Einstellungen, sondern halt mit der etwas runtergedrehten Grafik (die ja auch die Konsoleros bekommen).
> 
> Und dass es nicht auf XP läuft macht ja mal garnichts, wer immer noch dieses veraltete System nutzt ist selbst Schuld und sollte auch nicht in den Genuss von so einem Spiel kommen, es ärgert sich hier doch schließlich auch niemand dass er es nicht mit seiner PS2 spielen kann.



Klar wird Battlefield auch auf günstigen Mainstream rechner laufen, Crysis 2 auch, wenn man mit den Grafikeinbussen leben kann.

Was ich ja auch meinte ist das was immer als _*Recommended*_ bezeichnet wird,

wie auch @crytek meinte:
falls sie überhaupt stimmen als Gamer  kan man die min Vorrausetztungen ganz weg lassen und die max als min  nehmen damit es flüssig läuft is nun mal so !!! 						

Das war bei Crysis 2 und bei Crysis 1 auch nicht anderes, oder bei manchen anderen Titeln wie jetzt bei Bad Company 2 auch um in den Genuss der vollen Grafikeinstellung *mindestens* *Recommended* haben muss.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Juli 2011)

RobLi schrieb:


> Bullshit.
> 
> Battlefield 3 wird, wie jedes PC-Spiel, auch auf einem ganz normalen günstigen Mainstreamrechner laufen, vielleicht nicht mit allerhöchsten Einstellungen, sondern halt mit der etwas runtergedrehten Grafik (die ja auch die Konsoleros bekommen).
> 
> Und dass es nicht auf XP läuft macht ja mal garnichts, wer immer noch dieses veraltete System nutzt ist selbst Schuld und sollte auch nicht in den Genuss von so einem Spiel kommen, es ärgert sich hier doch schließlich auch niemand dass er es nicht mit seiner PS2 spielen kann.



Die Minimalanforderungen sind sehr oft nur als Diashow zu bezeichnen, ein wirkliches Spielvergnügen kommt da kaum auf. Auch der Vergleich mit den Konsolen ist eher unpassend. Ich denke mal trotzdem das es genügend Leute gibt die vielleicht froh wären wenn es mit XP laufen würde, das hat sicherlich bestimmt nix mit "  selber schuld " zu tun


----------



## Trefoil80 (9. Juli 2011)

Doch, XP-User sind "selbst schuld" !

20 EUR für ein gebrauchtes Vista bzw. 65 EUR für ein neues Windows 7 prof. (aka Vista 2.0) sind sicher finanziell nicht zuviel verlangt...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Juli 2011)

freyny80 schrieb:


> Doch, XP-User sind "selbst schuld" !
> 
> 20 EUR für ein gebrauchtes Vista bzw. 65 EUR für ein neues Windows 7 prof. (aka Vista 2.0) sind sicher finanziell nicht zuviel verlangt...



Sehe ich nicht so, ich kenne genug Familien wo das Geld knapp ist. Man sollte mal einen Blick über den Tellerrand wagen, auch wenn es sich vielleicht für dich als lächerliche Geldausgabe aussieht.


----------



## Trefoil80 (9. Juli 2011)

Knapp ja, aber 20 EUR ?! Ich bitte Dich...

Die bekommt man sicher irgendwie zusammen.
Nächste Frage: Wenn es schon ein unüberwindbares Problem darstellt, 20 EUR für ein halbwegs aktuelles OS auszugeben, wie will man dann 50-60 EUR aufbringen, um (legal !) BF3 zu erwerben?


----------



## feldspat (9. Juli 2011)

Ich hoffe mal, dass meine GTX470 SOC noch ausreicht für Full HD. AA muss ja nicht unbedingt sein.
Man wird es sehen!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Juli 2011)

freyny80 schrieb:


> Knapp ja, aber 20 EUR ?! Ich bitte Dich...
> 
> Die bekommt man sicher irgendwie zusammen.
> Nächste Frage: Wenn es schon ein unüberwindbares Problem darstellt, 20 EUR für ein halbwegs aktuelles OS auszugeben, wie will man dann 50-60 EUR aufbringen, um (legal !) BF3 zu erwerben?


 
Was war zuerst da, der Sattel oder Pferd? Das Geld fürs Game wäre vielleicht noch da, aber die Kosten für das neue Windows + mögliche Kosten für die Installation wären dann ein no go. Aber egal.


----------



## Trefoil80 (9. Juli 2011)

Wie Du meinst...
Wenn Du unterstellst, dass 50 EUR an Geld da wären, kann man sich auch für 20 EUR das OS kaufen und mit dem Kauf von BF3 warten, bis es in der Pyramide ist...

Du merkst, wie schwach Dein Geld-Argument für ein DX10/11-fähiges OS sind, oder?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Juli 2011)

freyny80 schrieb:


> Wie Du meinst...
> Wenn Du unterstellst, dass 50 EUR an Geld da wären, kann man sich auch für 20 EUR das OS kaufen und mit dem Kauf von BF3 warten, bis es in der Pyramide ist...
> 
> Du merkst, wie schwach Dein Geld-Argument für ein DX10/11-fähiges OS sind, oder?


Irrtum, man kann teilweise garnicht so krumm denken wie manche Leute ticken, ich kann davon viele Lieder singen. Aber lassen wir das


----------



## Aufpassen (9. Juli 2011)

Klingt zwar ein bisschen Hart, aber solche Familien haben eher eine Konsole zum spielen & meist nur einen etwas in die Jahre geratenen Rechner oder irgendeinen preiswerten aus Mediamarkt.

Weil bei vielen Kollegen von mit sieht man das sie eine Konsole haben zum Zocken & der PC eigentlich schon ins Museum gehört.

Konsole ist aben Preiswerter & einfacher.


----------



## thedetonator (9. Juli 2011)

Kurze Einmischung:

Personen über die ihr gerade diskutiert werden auch sicher keinen entsprechenden PC besitzen,
dh gar nicht erst daran denken BF3 auf dem PC spielen zu wollen...
Daher erscheint mir die Diskussion an dieser Stelle relativ sinnlos!

Wieso gibt es den PS3 etc. ? 

Nämlich Damit man auch mit kleinerem Budget moderne Spiele spielen kann.

EDIT: Ich habe meinen Post angefangen als der drüber noch net da war!!  



Ich frage mich ob mein Triplecore den ich übergangsweise drin hab reicht, oder ob ich bulldozer doch schon früher kaufen sollte...


----------



## Aufpassen (9. Juli 2011)

@thedetenator

Gleicher Gedanke um die gleiche Uhrzeit.


----------



## HAWX (9. Juli 2011)

Wer hätte solche Anforderungen erwartet
Da haben sich im Vorfeld sogar unnötiger Weise die Frage gestellt, ob es auf einer GTX580 vernünftig läuft


----------



## thedetonator (9. Juli 2011)

Gute Arbeit


----------



## Kötermän (9. Juli 2011)

Vollkommen übertriebene Angaben, wie immer in letzter Zeit. Scheinbar bezahlen Hardwarehersteller mittlerweile für diese Angaben. Wohl kein wunder, wenn man bedenkt dass es noch nie so unwichtig war einen aktuellen PC zu haben als Spieler.

Das wird auch nur ein Konsolenport, der nicht viel Leistung brauchen wird. Verstehe sowieso nicht wieso so viele dieses Spiel so anhimmeln. Scheinbar haben viele es immer noch nicht gelernt wie der Markt mittlerweile läuft.
Ich mach mir mit meinem 4-kerner und GTX 260 jedenfalls keine Sorgen dass es nicht schnell laufen wird...


----------



## thedetonator (9. Juli 2011)

Kannst du dies Anschuldigung überhaupt belegen?

Außerdem: Dein 4-Kerner reicht doch auch laut Specs.


----------



## Kötermän (9. Juli 2011)

Was für Anschuldigungen? In welcher Zeit lebst du dass du denkst dass dieses Spiel für den PC entwickelt wird und dann auf Konsole portiert wird?
Ja, aber der 4-kerner ist so ziemlich das einzige was laut diesen Angaben ausreicht. Wie so ziemlich immer in aktuellen Systemanforderungsangaben. Wenn man es dann spielt merkt man sehr schnell dass die absolut übertrieben sind. Das war übrigens auch mal anders. Früher waren sie untertrieben.


----------



## daDexter (9. Juli 2011)

Aufpassen schrieb:


> Klingt zwar ein bisschen Hart, aber solche Familien haben eher eine Konsole zum spielen & meist nur einen etwas in die Jahre geratenen Rechner oder irgendeinen preiswerten aus Mediamarkt.
> 
> Weil bei vielen Kollegen von mit sieht man das sie eine Konsole haben zum Zocken & der PC eigentlich schon ins Museum gehört.
> 
> Konsole ist aben Preiswerter & einfacher.


 
So sehe ich das auch, wenn wer keine 20€ für ein OS hat, wird er wohl auch nicht das Geld für einen entsprechenden Gaming PC haben.


----------



## Jan565 (9. Juli 2011)

Die Systemanforderung ist schon seit Wochen bekannt. Nichts neues leider.


----------



## DiabloJulian (9. Juli 2011)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Die Systemanforderung ist schon seit Wochen bekannt. Nichts neues leider.


#agree


----------



## mksu (9. Juli 2011)

Abgesehen davon, dass auch diese Systemanforderungen noch nicht offiziell bestätigt wurden, kann man sich die Systemanforderungen auch denken. Mit einer GTX 460/HD 6850 wird man das Spiel grad so spielen können, jedoch definitiv mit Frameeinbrüchen und ganz sicher ohne AA und Zusatzfeautures wie HBAO. Das kann man ja schon aktuell bei BC2 beobachten. Ich bleibe dabei, wer in Full HD mit mind. 2xAA und so was wie HBAO zocken möchte, braucht mindestens eine HD 6870/GTX 560, viel eher aber eine HD 6950/GTX 560 Ti. Wer dazu auch noch keine Frameeinbrüche in ruckelige Regionen erleiden möchte, kommt um eine HD 6970/GTX 570 nicht herum.


----------



## RobLi (9. Juli 2011)

mksu schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass auch diese Systemanforderungen noch nicht offiziell bestätigt wurden, kann man sich die Systemanforderungen auch denken. Mit einer GTX 460/HD 6850 wird man das Spiel grad so spielen können, jedoch definitiv mit Frameeinbrüchen und ganz sicher ohne AA und Zusatzfeautures wie HBAO. Das kann man ja schon aktuell bei BC2 beobachten. Ich bleibe dabei, wer in Full HD mit mind. 2xAA und so was wie HBAO zocken möchte, braucht mindestens eine HD 6870/GTX 560, viel eher aber eine HD 6950/GTX 560 Ti. Wer dazu auch noch keine Frameeinbrüche in ruckelige Regionen erleiden möchte, kommt um eine HD 6970/GTX 570 nicht herum.


 

Wovon träumst du denn nachts?

Falls du es noch nicht weisst, BF3 ist in erster Linie ein Konsolenport und kein PC-Exklusives Spiel, folglich läuft das auch auf eher langsamen Systemen.



> Mit einer GTX 460/HD 6850 wird man das Spiel grad so spielen können,  jedoch definitiv mit Frameeinbrüchen und ganz sicher ohne AA und  Zusatzfeautures wie HBAO


Passt doch, mehr bekommen die Konsoleros schließlich auch nicht. Reicht zum spielen voll aus, der Rest ist Luxus.

Ich werds mit meiner HD4870 spielen und das wird definitv laufen.
Mit einer HD6850 läuft das auf FullHD flüssig, definitv, zumal die Grafik sowieso nicht so berauschend ist von BF3, jedenfalls nicht auf dem Stand was möglich wäre und andere Spiele umsetzen, was wie schon gesagt daran liegt dass es ein Konsolenport ist mit paar Zusatzfeatures.


"20 EUR für ein gebrauchtes Vista [...] sind sicher finanziell nicht zuviel verlangt..."

Definitv nicht, das kostet ja alleine schon die Konsolenversion von BF3 zusätzlich, trotz weniger Features und schlechterer Grafik  


"Sehe ich nicht so, ich kenne genug Familien wo das Geld knapp ist."

Wer keine 20€ hat sollte generell die Finger von Vollpreisspielen lassen und erst recht von den nochmal 20€ teureren Konsolenspielen.


----------



## Aufpassen (9. Juli 2011)

RobLi schrieb:
			
		

> Wovon träumst du denn nachts?
> 
> Falls du es noch nicht weisst, BF3 ist in erster Linie ein Konsolenport und kein PC-Exklusives Spiel, folglich läuft das auch auf eher langsamen Systemen.



FALSCH!

http://www.gamezone.de/news_detail.asp?nid=95486


----------



## Fatalii (9. Juli 2011)

Der PC ist die Leadplattform von BF3 und das hat Dice des öfteren betont.
Darum würde ich im groben und ganzen MSKU zustimmen.

Dass diese Aussage natürlich nur eine Vermutung ist, sollte klar sein, aber die Bilder die man bis
jetzt von BF3 gesehen hat, lassen halt vermuten, dass die Hardware gefordert wird.

MfG Andy


----------



## PixelSign (9. Juli 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Sehe ich nicht so, ich kenne genug Familien wo das Geld knapp ist. Man sollte mal einen Blick über den Tellerrand wagen, auch wenn es sich vielleicht für dich als lächerliche Geldausgabe aussieht.



dann kommt das spiel generell nicht in frage (zwecks anschaffungskosten für den entsprechenden pc und des spiels an sich). das betriebssystem würde da ganz klar den geringsten teil der kosten verursachen... 
wer heute noch auf ein veraltetes betriebssystem pocht, der ist tatsächlich selber schuld. es gibt keinen grund bei einem modernen rechner auf ein zeitgemäßes betriebssystem, was sich bewiesen hat und erst die volle leistung des pc´s abrufen kann, zu verzichten. es sei denn die finanzielle lage (das schließt den kauf der hardware aus) oder engstirnigkeit lassen es nicht zu


----------



## RobLi (9. Juli 2011)

Aufpassen schrieb:


> FALSCH!


 

Nix falsch.

_"jede Menge Extraliebe in die PC-Version gesteckt"
_
Es muss einfach auch auf den Konsolen laufen, da sind keine rießigen Sprünge möglich, klar die Grafik wird noch etwas aufgebohrt, aber das Grundgerüst (die Engine) bleibt im Prinzip das gleiche, deshalb ist da auch grafisch nicht so viel drin wie bei einem ArmA 3 wo die Engine von Anfang an 100% auf die viel leistungsstärkeren PCs optimiert wird.


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. Juli 2011)

BF3 wird auf dem PC vieeeel besser aussehen dank neuer Engine und DX11!! Zudem hat Dice 3 Jahre an dem Spiel gearbeitet!


----------



## RobLi (9. Juli 2011)

3 Jahre sind aber nicht viel.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (9. Juli 2011)

RobLi schrieb:


> Es muss einfach auch auf den Konsolen laufen, da sind keine rießigen Sprünge möglich, klar die Grafik wird noch etwas aufgebohrt, aber das Grundgerüst (die Engine) bleibt im Prinzip das gleiche, deshalb ist da auch grafisch nicht so viel drin wie bei einem ArmA 3 wo die Engine von Anfang an 100% auf die viel leistungsstärkeren PCs optimiert wird.


 Guck dir doch mal die bisher gezeigten Videos an, dahinter kann sich sogar Crysis2 verstecken.

Das Spiel wird für den PC entwickelt und dann für die Konsolen runteroptimiert. Eine GTX460 als Vorraussetzung ist ja auch mal ne Hausnummer.


----------



## RobLi (9. Juli 2011)

Crysis 2 muss sich sogar vor Crysis 1 verstecken


----------



## Anchorage (9. Juli 2011)

Hardware Technische Engpässe wärden bei mir eh kein Problem sein.
Aber trotzdem ich muss Sagen dieses im Öfters auftauchenden Aussagen von Dice das der PC Leadplatform ist macht mich echt Misstrauisch. Und ih alle last euch sowas von Hypen.


----------



## Cook2211 (9. Juli 2011)

RobLi schrieb:
			
		

> Crysis 2 muss sich sogar vor Crysis 1 verstecken



Hast du es überhaupt mal mit DX11 gespielt????


----------



## BrainChecker (9. Juli 2011)

Eigentlich wollte ich ja mit dem Spielen aufhören, aber wenn jetzt mein 965BE und meine GTX460 doch gut genug für das Maximum sind.....


----------



## RobLi (9. Juli 2011)

Anchorage schrieb:


> Und ih alle last euch sowas von Hypen.


 
Jo, dieses gehype von den ganzen scheiß Mainstreamgames mit den immer ewig langen Versprechen und danach kommt doch nur die hälfte dabei rum nervt.

Aber sie werden sich auch noch bei Battlefield 29 hypen lassen... 

haltet doch einfach alle mal die Finger still bis es released ist, wartet erste unabhängige (keine von bezahlten Magazinen) Tests ab und dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## MrSliff (9. Juli 2011)

Schafft meiner noch, wills aber in voller Pracht geniessen ^^

Also 700€ Sparen


----------



## hanfi104 (9. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Hast du es überhaupt mal mit DX11 gespielt????


 Crysis 2 mit DX11 sieht doch kein bisschen besser aus als die DX9 Version. Das "Hightexturepack" sieht genauso bes******* aus wie ohne, immernoch alles Match.
Ich habs auch gespielt und das sind meine Eindrücke aus dem Spiel, Crysis 1 sieht besser aus und Warhead hat sogar noch bessere Texturen.


Ich kann BF3 so oder so spielen


----------



## Predator7888 (9. Juli 2011)

naja zumindest besser als die konsolen wo es angeblich auf 1280 x 780 mit 30 fps laufen soll das klapt eh nich


----------



## Panto (9. Juli 2011)

die bisher gesehene grafik von bf3 ist alles andere als phenomenal. standardkost und polygonarm halt. die lightning effekte sind das einzig positive. deshalb werden die hardwareanforderungen wohl stimmen. auch wenn dice es dementiert.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Juli 2011)

Ich werde mich mit einer Kaufentscheidung eh erst festlegen wenn es da ist und mir alles gefällt bzw keine Abstriche gemacht werden müßten.


----------



## Daxelinho (9. Juli 2011)

Ich denke, dass ich mit meinem neuen Sys ganz gut mithalten kann (oder?). 

GTX 560
i5-2500K @ 3,3 GHz
8Gb DDR3-1033

Ist schon ein geiles Spiel, wenn nicht sogar das beste des Jahres oder sogar der nächsten 2 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Juli 2011)

Daxelinho schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass ich mit meinem neuen Sys ganz gut mithalten kann (oder?).
> 
> GTX 560
> i5-2500K @ 3,3 GHz
> ...



Warum sollte es nicht gut laufen? Ob es das Game ist, muss es es doch erst beweisen


----------



## Daxelinho (9. Juli 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:
			
		

> Warum sollte es nicht gut laufen? Ob es das Game ist, muss es es doch erst beweisen



Meine max. Details und 8x AA, 16 xAF
Aber darüber kann jetzt ja noch lange Net diskutiert werden.

so long
Daxelinho


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Juli 2011)

Einfach ausprobieren wenn es am Markt ist, was soll man sagen?


----------



## Robonator (9. Juli 2011)

> die bisher gesehene grafik von bf3 ist alles andere als phenomenal.  standardkost und polygonarm halt. die lightning effekte sind das einzig  positive. deshalb werden die hardwareanforderungen wohl stimmen. auch  wenn dice es dementiert.



Schau dir die Videos bitte nochmal in HD an.



Aber ob man DICE vertrauen kann weiß ich nicht.
Crytek sagte auch sie wollen sich besonders dem PC widmen und dort viel Arbeit reinstecken.

Naja man sieht ja was dabei rausgekommen ist... Ich als Crysis-Fan war von der Grafik und besonders vom Spielgeschehen und der Steuerung ziemlich enttäuscht. 
Ich habe das gefühl das sich BF3 so ähnlich wie MoH 2010 spielen wird. Von den Klassen lässt es sich wohl so wie BF 2142 spielen. 

Aber wir können alle nun natürlich auch weiter diskutieren oder wir können auf genauere Infos und vieleicht auch auf die Beta warten.
  Denn erst wenn man es selber einmal gespielt hat (Und das LÄNGER als 10 Minuten) kann man wirklich etwas darüber berichten. 


Ich mag diese Leute nicht die nur ein Video aus einer frühen Version sehen und gleich über das ganze Spiel urteilen.
Das ist wie mit dem Essen. Da kannst du auch nicht einfach draufgucken und sagen das Essen schmeckt gar nicht gut. Da muss man es auch erstmal probieren.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (10. Juli 2011)

freyny80 schrieb:


> Doch, XP-User sind "selbst schuld" !
> 
> 20 EUR für ein gebrauchtes Vista bzw. 65 EUR für ein neues Windows 7 prof. (aka Vista 2.0) sind sicher finanziell nicht zuviel verlangt...


 
und warum?
Hätten die das unter OpenGL programmiert hätte man es auch unter Win2K nutzen können.

Wer Win XP nutzt muß zwar damit leben das sein BS früher oder später nicht mehr unterstützt wird und zwar aus dem Grund das MS auch Geld 
verdienen will (was ja auch verständlich ist) aber mit der Begründung das der Nachfolger nur wenig € kostet ist der falsche Ansatz.

PS.
Wo kriegt man ein NEUES Win 7 Prof für 65€ her?


----------



## Pal_Calimero (10. Juli 2011)

Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> PS.
> Wo kriegt man ein NEUES Win 7 Prof für 65€ her?


 
Schau mal hier. Betriebssysteme/Windows Windows 7 | Geizhals.at Österreich


----------



## PsychoQeeny (10. Juli 2011)

Colonia schrieb:


> Wenn die Anforderungen stimmen, dann ist es gar nicht so Hardwarehungrig wie ich gedacht habe .
> Nur noch eine neue Grafikkarte und das Spiel kann kommen .



Ehm ... hüst 
_Recommended Requirements
CPU: Dual-core CPU (Athlon X2 / Pentium D)
Graphics: Nvidia 7600GT or ATI X1800GTO (SM 3.0) or DX10 equivalent
RAM: 1.5GB+
HDD: 6GB
Internet: 512k+ (128k+ upstream) 
Optical Drive: DVD
Software: DX9.0c with Windows XP 
_


_Das war die Crysisanforderung ...

@Top ... anhand der "empfohlenen" Hardware ala gtx460 , leite ich mal ab ... das man wenigstens eine High end Graka ~ gtx570(80) oder 6970 am Start haben sollte um die Grafik der Vids auf den Bildschirm zauberm zu können 
_​


----------



## Marcus1970 (10. Juli 2011)

@ Calimero,
der war Gut. .
Wird echt Zeit das es November wird. 
BFBC2 hängt mir auch schon zum Hals raus.


----------



## Trefoil80 (10. Juli 2011)

Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> PS.
> Wo kriegt man ein NEUES Win 7 Prof für 65€ her?



Windows 7 Professional 64 Bit Multilanguage - Softwarebilliger.de


----------



## flankendiskriminator (10. Juli 2011)

Robonator schrieb:


> Aber ob man DICE vertrauen kann weiß ich nicht.


 Was den Funfaktor der Spiele angeht auf absolut jeden Fall. Man muss allerdings mit Bugs und Problemen bei Release rechnen, sonst wäre es kein Battlefield 

Aber selbst Bad Company2 mit massiven Problemen (u.A. nicht funktionierender Serverbrowser) war absolut süchtigmachend. Der Fun hat sogar die Bugs blass aussehen lassen.


----------



## Gast12307 (10. Juli 2011)

ich freu mich schon auf die Story, will enlich wissen wie es weitergeht nach BF2


----------



## Robonator (10. Juli 2011)

bel_gen_14 schrieb:


> ich freu mich schon auf die Story, will enlich wissen wie es weitergeht nach BF2


 
WTF? BF2 hatte doch gar keine Story ??


----------



## Gast12307 (10. Juli 2011)

Das war ironisch gemeint


----------



## .Mac (10. Juli 2011)

Komische ironie. 

Für mich steht dann bald wieder ein Aufrüsten vor der Tür, mal gucken ob es noch bis SB-E reicht.


----------



## OSche (10. Juli 2011)

Wie oft muss man eigentlich noch sagen das die Anforderung ein Fake sind ? Wurde sogar schon offiziell dementiert. Und an alle Mainstreamhasser, nennt mir doch bitte ein anderes Spiel in dem ich allerlei Sachen fahren kann, online mit 64 Spieler und das auch nur annähernd gleichgute Grafik bietet ?

Wer mir 2 nennen kann bekommt einen E-Cookie.
BTW Crysis 1 und WH sind auch Mainstreamspiele, da die soweit ich weiß auch über 3Mio Exemplare verkauft haben.

@Kötermän Weil Arma für mich auch als Mainstream gilt, und zwar für die die auf Simulation stehen, genauso wie OPF.


----------



## Kötermän (10. Juli 2011)

Wirklich lustig wie ArmA 2 immer ignoriert wird. Ihr seid ein paar Spezis hier...


----------



## Green.Tea (10. Juli 2011)

okay nvm


----------



## H@buster (10. Juli 2011)

Für all die Leute, die immer nocht nicht verstanden haben, dass BF3 den PC als Lead-Plattform hat:



			
				Patrick Bach schrieb:
			
		

> So to us, focusing on the PC is focusing on the future. Scaling it back  to the consoles? We know how to do that. We want to create the same  experience on the consoles but that doesn't mean from a technology  perspective you'll get the same full-on hardware experience because the  PC has more RAM, more CPU, more GPU. You can't beat that, it's  impossible. Scaling that down, dumbing that down for PCs - that's just  sad.


hier nachzulesen
(Wurde auch schon im April von PCGH gebracht)

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass diese Anforderungen so stimmen.
Und zudem glaube ich auch, dass ein Quadcore dieses mal schon ein ziemliches muss wird. Immerhin gabs bei BC2 schon leichte Probleme mti Dualcores, und jetzt wo die Spielerzahl sich verdoppeln soll, wird die CPU-Last wohl kaum sinken, oder? ;D


----------



## OSche (10. Juli 2011)

Green.Tea schrieb:


> okay nvm


 Nordschwäbische Versicherungsmakler ?


----------



## H@buster (10. Juli 2011)

nein, nvm ist never mind (egal!)


----------



## Darkfleet85 (10. Juli 2011)

Die Grafik in Arma 2 ist sowas von schlecht gegen die von BF3 / Frostbyte 2.0


----------



## Robonator (10. Juli 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Die Grafik in Arma 2 ist sowas von schlecht gegen die von BF3 / Frostbyte 2.0


 
 Guter Witz


----------



## spionkaese (10. Juli 2011)

Robonator schrieb:
			
		

> Guter Witz



Das war (glaub ich) ernst gemeint. Und es stimmt auch noch.


----------



## Kötermän (10. Juli 2011)

Jo, wenn ich mir die anderen Posts hier anschaue, glaube ich auch dass das ernst gemeint ist. Und nein, es stimmt ganz bestimmt nicht. Dazu muss man sich nur mal die Sichtweite in BF3 anschauen. Ein (Konsolen-)Witz. Aber nicht dass man in den mickrigen Maps eh weiter als 4 km schauen könnte. lol
Aber für die Kiddies kommts halt heutzutage nur noch auf die Effekte an. Deswegen gibt es auch viele die tatsächlich meinen dass Crysis 2 besser aussieht als Crysis 1 oder Warhead.


----------



## Psycho1996 (10. Juli 2011)

@kötermänin Crysis 2 sehen nur die Reflexionen gut aus... Und selbst die sehen nicht nach Crytek aus... Der Rest ist ein schlecher Witz Crysis WH ist von der Grafik her immernoch genial


----------



## spionkaese (10. Juli 2011)

Kötermän schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, wenn ich mir die anderen Posts hier anschaue, glaube ich auch dass das ernst gemeint ist. Und nein, es stimmt ganz bestimmt nicht. Dazu muss man sich nur mal die Sichtweite in BF3 anschauen. Ein (Konsolen-)Witz. Aber nicht dass man in den mickrigen Maps eh weiter als 4 km schauen könnte. lol
> Aber für die Kiddies kommts halt heutzutage nur noch auf die Effekte an. Deswegen gibt es auch viele die tatsächlich meinen dass Crysis 2 besser aussieht als Crysis 1 oder Warhead.



Genau! Wer brauch schon Tesselation, Echzeitreflektionen in Pfützen und eine vernünftige Performance. Crysis 1 ohne die ganzen Features sieht natürlich besser aus! Das einzige was noch fehlt sind die Texturen, dann ist Crysis 2 dem ersten Teil weit vorraus. Und die Effekte die es bei BF3 gibt und bei ArmA nicht, das nennt man Fortschritt.


----------



## Robonator (10. Juli 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Das war (glaub ich) ernst gemeint. Und es stimmt auch noch.


 
Wenn man den richtigen PC hat, und auch die richtigen Einstellungen für ArmA2 findet, dann sieht das Game schon verdammt geil aus. 
Könnte jetzt Videos Posten in denen man sieht wie super ArmA2 aussehen kann.  Nur leider ist dieser Übergangs-PC nicht fähig 480p oder höhere Videos abzuspielen. Deswegen weiss ich nicht genau welche Videos ich reinstellen könnte 

ArmA 2 KANN sehr geil aussehen.


----------



## spionkaese (10. Juli 2011)

Robonator schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man den richtigen PC hat, und auch die richtigen Einstellungen für ArmA2 findet, dann sieht das Game schon verdammt geil aus.
> Könnte jetzt Videos Posten in denen man sieht wie super ArmA2 aussehen kann.  Nur leider ist dieser Übergangs-PC nicht fähig 480p oder höhere Videos abzuspielen. Deswegen weiss ich nicht genau welche Videos ich reinstellen könnte
> 
> ArmA 2 KANN sehr geil aussehen.



Aber das ArmA 2 geil aussehen kann heißt doch nicht, dass BF3 es nicht tut 
Die Texturen in BF sind denen in ArmA aber weit überlegen. In den Fault Line Trailern kann man die Fasern der Uniformen sehen. Das gabs bis dahin nur in BC2.


----------



## Kötermän (10. Juli 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Genau! Wer brauch schon Tesselation, Echzeitreflektionen in Pfützen und eine vernünftige Performance. Crysis 1 ohne die ganzen Features sieht natürlich besser aus! Das einzige was noch fehlt sind die Texturen, dann ist Crysis 2 dem ersten Teil weit vorraus. Und die Effekte die es bei BF3 gibt und bei ArmA nicht, das nennt man Fortschritt.


Du achtest beim Spielen echt darauf dass die Wolke am Himmel in der  kleinen Pfütze genauso reflektiert wird wie sie wirklich ist?
Sorry, aber z.B. ordentliche Sichtweite ist mit das wichtigste an der  Grafik, eben weil sie nicht nur geil aussieht sondern auch tatsächlich  was beim spielen bringt. Da sind ein paar neue DX Effekte nun  wirklich egal, wenn man sich immer noch wie im Nebel oder Schuhkarton  vorkommt.
Ich sage nicht dass diese ganzen Effekte total unwichtig sind oder dass einige Szenen nicht besser aussehen dadurch, aber sie  sind eben eher unwichtig, wenn das wichtige nicht stimmt und im großen und ganzen sehen eben Spiele besser aus, bei denen die Grafik keinen Micheal Bay Film simulieren soll.

Man merkt aber du hast ArmA 2 nie wirklich gespielt, denn sonst wüsstest du, dass man die Fasern auch bei ArmA 2 erkennt, und das bei Kleidung die sehr viel feinfaseriger ist als die bei den BF3 Trailern. Klar sind einige Texturen besser, sollten sie ja auch, da die Sichtweite so mies ist und ArmA 2 3 Jahre alt ist. Aber wie gesagt, im großen und ganzen sieht BF3 wie ein typisches Konsolenspiel aus.


----------



## spionkaese (10. Juli 2011)

Kötermän schrieb:
			
		

> Du achtest beim Spielen echt darauf dass die Wolke am Himmel in der  kleinen Pfütze genauso reflektiert wird wie sie wirklich ist?
> Sorry, aber z.B. ordentliche Sichtweite ist mit das wichtigste an der  Grafik, eben weil sie nicht nur geil aussieht sondern auch tatsächlich  was beim spielen bringt. Da sind ein paar neue DX Effekte nun  wirklich egal, wenn man sich immer noch wie im Nebel oder Schuhkarton  vorkommt.
> Ich sage nicht dass diese ganzen Effekte total unwichtig sind oder dass einige Szenen nicht besser aussehen dadurch, aber sie  sind eben eher unwichtig, wenn das wichtige nicht stimmt und im großen und ganzen sehen eben Spiele besser aus, bei denen die Grafik keinen Micheal Bay Film simulieren soll.
> 
> Man merkt aber du hast ArmA 2 nie wirklich gespielt, denn sonst wüsstest du, dass man die Fasern auch bei ArmA 2 erkennt, und das bei Kleidung die sehr viel feinfaseriger ist als die bei den BF3 Trailern. Klar sind einige Texturen besser, sollten sie ja auch, da die Sichtweite so mies ist und ArmA 2 3 Jahre alt ist. Aber wie gesagt, im großen und ganzen sieht BF3 wie ein typisches Konsolenspiel aus.



Ja, ich hab nur die Demo und ArmA 2 Free gespielt. Das Gameplay war mir zu langsam. Ich finde Taktik in Shootern wichtig, deswegen mag ich BF, aber es muss trotzdem flüssig sein. Und ich achte zumindest im SP fast immer auch auf kleine Details, zum Beispiel die sehr gute Beleuchtung in Crysis 2 und BF3. Sichtweite ist mir in nem gewissen Rahmen auch wichtig, aber BF hat keine zu geringe sondern ArmA eine sehr hohe, weil sie nötig ist. Die Battlefield Maps sind nicht so groß wie die von ArmA, aber man kommt sich nicht vor wie im Schuhkarton(zumindest bei den 64 Spieler Versionen)


----------



## OSche (10. Juli 2011)

Wer sagt BF hat nur kleine Maps und geringe Sichtweite, dem muss ich unterstellen nie Project Reality für BF2 gespielt zu haben....


----------



## Kötermän (10. Juli 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Ja, ich hab nur die Demo und ArmA 2 Free gespielt. Das Gameplay war mir zu langsam. Ich finde Taktik in Shootern wichtig, deswegen mag ich BF, aber es muss trotzdem flüssig sein. Und ich achte zumindest im SP fast immer auch auf kleine Details, zum Beispiel die sehr gute Beleuchtung in Crysis 2 und BF3. Sichtweite ist mir in nem gewissen Rahmen auch wichtig, aber BF hat keine zu geringe sondern ArmA eine sehr hohe, weil sie nötig ist. Die Battlefield Maps sind nicht so groß wie die von ArmA, aber man kommt sich nicht vor wie im Schuhkarton(zumindest bei den 64 Spieler Versionen)


 
Naja, in den Trailern sieht die Sichtweite wirklich mies aus. In den Städten braucht man sie wohl wirklich nicht unbedingt, wenn die denn auch dafür "optimiert" sind. Aber gerade bei dem einen Trailer mit den Panzern sieht man wie sehr diese das Gameplay einschränkt und auch da überall die hohen Berge an der Grenze der Map.

*BlackPredator*:
Auch die Maps sind klein und die Sichtweite auch nicht wirklich viel besser. Wenn du das für viel hälst, unterstelle ich dir dass du nie Spiele mit mehr Sichtweite und größeren Maps gespielt hast. Übrigens gehts hier um BF3 und nicht um BF2 oder irgend ein Mod.


----------



## OSche (10. Juli 2011)

Du hast Recht Arma hab ich nur 10 Std gespielt, wahrscheinlich zu wenig um überhaupt auf den Geschmack zukommen, dennoch war es mir einfach zu langsam. Ich weiß nicht ob bei dir JC2 zählt, weil es ein SPonly Spiel ist, aber auch dort hab ich lieber sehr gute Grafik in meiner Nähe, als gute auf lange Distanz, dass diese in A2 benötigt wird, ist aber wohl klar. Und wenn du denkst dass Texturen eine gute Grafik ausmachen, dann ist das deine Sache, nur so als Denkanstoß: man kann theoretisch auch in ein 5 Jahre altes Game High Res Texturen hineinstecken, es sieht besser auf, trotzdem ist die Physik veraltet, die Modelle polygonarm und die technischen Möglichkeiten aktueller Hardware nicht genutzt.
Andersherum kann man in alte Engines oft keine vor Polygonen strozenden Modelle einbauen, da diese dort schlappmachen.


----------



## spionkaese (10. Juli 2011)

Kötermän schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, in den Trailern sieht die Sichtweite wirklich mies aus. In den Städten braucht man sie wohl wirklich nicht unbedingt, wenn die denn auch dafür "optimiert" sind. Aber gerade bei dem einen Trailer mit den Panzern sieht man wie sehr diese das Gameplay einschränkt und auch da überall die hohen Berge an der Grenze der Map.
> 
> BlackPredator:
> Auch die Maps sind klein und die Sichtweite auch nicht wirklich viel besser. Wenn du das für viel hälst, unterstelle ich dir dass du nie Spiele mit mehr Sichtweite und größeren Maps gespielt hast. Übrigens gehts hier um BF3 und nicht um BF2 oder irgend ein Mod.



Die Maps von BF3 sind kleiner als die von ArmA, aber man muss nunmal Kompromisse eingehen. Bf wird ein Zerstörungssystem haben, kann ArmA da mithalten?


----------



## Kötermän (10. Juli 2011)

ArmA 2 ist 3 Jahre alt. Trotzdem kann man da so ziemlich alles zerstören, vorausgesetzt man hat auch die nötige Feuerkraft. Selbst Felsen. Sicher meistens nicht mit so einem System wie z.B. in BC2, aber immer noch sehr gut.

BlackPredator:
Ich kann dir nicht richtig auf deinen Beitrag antworten, weil er für mich keinen Sinn macht. Er gibt mir sogar teilweise recht.
Und wieso wird die Sichtweite in ArmA 2 gebraucht? Die kann man ganz runter drehen, und "braucht" die ganz sicher nicht, wenn man sowas gewohnt ist. Ist halt nur so dass das nunmal wie gesagt zu der geilen Grafik gehört und auf Servern diese auch entsprechend hoch ist und man dann eben im Nachteil ist wenn man sie bei sich nicht so hoch wie auf dem Server eingestellt hat.
Es gibt auch andere Spiele die ne hohe Sichtweite haben. Nicht nur ArmA 2.


----------



## king_kalle (10. Juli 2011)

Kann man von den Recommended Karten erwarten dass das Spiel dann auch optimal läuft? (GeForce GTX 460, Radeon Radeon HD 6850)


----------



## flankendiskriminator (11. Juli 2011)

Kötermän schrieb:


> Man merkt aber du hast ArmA 2 nie wirklich gespielt, denn sonst wüsstest du, dass man die Fasern auch bei ArmA 2 erkennt, und das bei Kleidung die sehr viel feinfaseriger ist als die bei den BF3 Trailern. Klar sind einige Texturen besser, sollten sie ja auch, da die Sichtweite so mies ist und ArmA 2 3 Jahre alt ist. Aber wie gesagt, im großen und ganzen sieht BF3 wie ein typisches Konsolenspiel aus.


 Da scheint sich wohl einiges zu verklären:
Screenshot zu ARMA 2 (PC) bei GameStar.de


----------



## JawMekEf (11. Juli 2011)

king_kalle schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man von den Recommended Karten erwarten dass das Spiel dann auch optimal läuft? (GeForce GTX 460, Radeon Radeon HD 6850)



Klar.


----------



## Aufpassen (11. Juli 2011)

king_kalle schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man von den Recommended Karten erwarten dass das Spiel dann auch optimal läuft? (GeForce GTX 460, Radeon Radeon HD 6850)



Definiere optimal?


----------



## Robonator (11. Juli 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Aber das ArmA 2 geil aussehen kann heißt doch nicht, dass BF3 es nicht tut
> Die Texturen in BF sind denen in ArmA aber weit überlegen. In den Fault Line Trailern kann man die Fasern der Uniformen sehen. Das gabs bis dahin nur in BC2.


 
Ich habe ja auch nicht gesagt das BF3 schlecht aussieht. Ich wollte damit lediglich abstreiten das ArmA 2 im gegensatz zu BF3 wie ******** aussehen soll.  

Klar ArmA 2 sieht besonders bei den Texturen nicht immer wirklich gut aus. Allerdings gibt es auch Stellen im Spiel wo du denkst : "Wow "


----------



## AntiFanboy (11. Juli 2011)

und ein freund von mir hat dich schon 2x gtx580 geholt    

mein sysy wird reichen, bis sahin hab ich meine gtx570 und 8gb ram...

juhu!

dachte fast das die anforderungen höher ausfallen.

edit : angaben sich ja nicht offiziel...

könnte auch sein das man ne 6950 oder ne gtx560 verlangt


----------



## Robonator (11. Juli 2011)

Jaja wer weiss schon wie hoch die Anforderungen am Ende wirklich sind 
Bei Crysis stand als empfohlen, ja auch die 8800GT dran.   Fürs Maximum reichte die dann aber auch nicht.  Damals kam ja auch noch die Geschichte mit der Nasa


----------



## DiZER (11. Juli 2011)

*Recommended*
*Processor:* Quad-core

ja und was ist dann mit einem x6 oder gar einem bulli zu erwarten?

höhere min frames@800x600

und ich dachte schon so langsam wären die quads am ende

ich sags ja immer wieder: 1 schritt vor - 2 zurück, den konsolen sei dank.

mal ehrlich, die wenig gescriptete physik hier und da ist ja nicht schlecht, aber für die neue generation von cpus - sicher eindeutig zu wenig.
dann müssen halt wieder nur die grafikkarten für interessante benchvergleiche herhalten 

MFG


----------



## Cook2211 (11. Juli 2011)

DiZER schrieb:


> *Recommended*
> *Processor:* Quad-core
> 
> ja und was ist dann mit einem x6 oder gar einem bulli zu erwarten?



Die Engine soll mit mehr Kernen linear besser skalieren. Einfach mal ein paar Euro in die Print der PCGH investieren, dann weiß man so was.



> höhere min frames@800x600



Eine schnelle CPU kann durchgängig, egal bei welcher Auflösung, für bessere min. Frames sorgen.



> und ich dachte schon so langsam wären die quads am ende



Was hat dich denn bitte zu dieser Annahme verleitet
Die aktuellen Intel Quads sind immerhin die schnellsten Desktop Gaming-CPUs die es momentan gibt. Warum sollten die am Ende sein?



> ich sags ja immer wieder: 1 schritt vor - 2 zurück, den konsolen sei dank.



So was hab ich am liebsten. Einfach mal irgendwas sinnloses geschrieben



> mal ehrlich, die wenig gescriptete physik hier und da ist ja nicht schlecht, aber für die neue generation von cpus - sicher eindeutig zu wenig.



Und worauf soll sich das beziehen? Auf BF3 oder auf Games im Allgemeinen.
Übrigens gibt es mittlerweile genügend Games die von mehr als vier Kernen profitieren und BF3 wird dazu gehören.


----------



## Rizzard (11. Juli 2011)

DiZER schrieb:


> und ich dachte schon so langsam wären die quads am ende


 
Quads am Ende?
Dank den Konsolen reicht oft sogar noch ein guter DualCore. Wie können Quads am Ende sein, wenn es auf dem Markt kaum bessere Produkte gibt?

Außerdem bedeutet recommended auch nur empfohlen.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (11. Juli 2011)

@BlackPredator

Zwar habe ich ArmA noch nie gespielt, aber was ich bis jetzt von ArmA 3 gesehen habe, lässt mich darauf schließen, dass ArmA 3 die neue Grafikreferenz werden könnte.  BF 3 bietet ebenfalls geniale Spielerreien, wie zum Beispiel die Verzehrungen in der Sonnenbrille, aber den meisten Einfluss hat die Beleuchtung. Die ist sehr gut umgesetzt, doch wenn wir uns an Crysis 2 erinnern, war der Rest (Texturen) enttäuschend. 
Wenn ich an die 64 Spieler und an BC2 denke, dann wird mir schwarz vor Augen. Da sollte Dice ordentlich anpacken.
Eigentlich habe ich Angst, dass mit BF3 das gleiche passieren wird wie mit CoD. Der eigentliche CoD Konkurrent war ja MoH, aber nach dem Flop kommt ja nur noch BF in Frage. Natürlich gab Dice Versprechen, dass der PC die Leadplattform ist und man sich nicht mit MW 3 messen will, aber genau darauf läuft es im Herbst hinaus. Und bei dem riesen Hype um BF3 haben wohl die meisten vergessen, dass schon 2 DLCs angekündigt wurden sind. In Sachen Kommerz wird BF3 nicht umbedingt besser sein als Mw3, obwohl BF3 am Ende mehr bieten wird.


----------



## Rizzard (11. Juli 2011)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Und bei dem riesen Hype um BF3 haben wohl die meisten vergessen, dass schon 2 DLCs angekündigt wurden sind. In Sachen Kommerz wird BF3 nicht umbedingt besser sein als Mw3, obwohl BF3 am Ende mehr bieten wird.


 
BF3 dürfte auch das größte Pferd in EAs Stall sein. Hier kannst du sogar mit mehr DLCs rechnen. Man muss eben abwarten wie das P/L-Verhältnis aussieht. Man muss ja nicht kaufen.


----------



## Arrow1982 (11. Juli 2011)

Ich hoffe jetzt mal, daß es nicht "over hyped" wird und dann im Vergleich zu den Erwartungen blass aussieht.

Und das zugeben von unglaublichen Nummern von DLC Packs macht ein Spiel auch nicht besser, wenn es von vornherein nicht gut war.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (11. Juli 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:
			
		

> BF3 dürfte auch das größte Pferd in EAs Stall sein. Hier kannst du sogar mit mehr DLCs rechnen. Man muss eben abwarten wie das P/L-Verhältnis aussieht. Man muss ja nicht kaufen.



Natürlich muss man das Zeug nicht kaufen, aber es ist schon bitter, wenn man gekickt wird nur weil man nicht den DLC hat.
Wenn die DLCs wirklich den Umfang vom Vietnam DLC haben werden, dann ist das gut. Trotzdem könnte EA den Spielern entgegen kommen und das Hauptspiel etwas günstiger anbieten.


----------



## king_kalle (11. Juli 2011)

Aufpassen schrieb:


> Definiere optimal?


 
Optimal ist für mich ~50fps bei Grafikeinstellung auf hoch.


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (11. Juli 2011)

normal müsste auch eine HD2900XT dicke langen! was meint ihr?


----------



## r|sen_ (11. Juli 2011)

Beim Minimum stehts nicht da, aber bei den empfohlenen Specs...? Hmmm...

Wäre aber geil wenn endlich mal n Game 64bit ausnutzen würde...


----------



## DaStash (11. Juli 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Die Maps von BF3 sind kleiner als die von ArmA, aber man muss nunmal Kompromisse eingehen. Bf wird ein Zerstörungssystem haben, kann ArmA da mithalten?


Nur mal so am Rande, woher könnt ihr gesichert sagen das die Karten von BF3 kleiner als die von ArmA sein werden?

MfG


----------



## Rizzard (11. Juli 2011)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Wenn die DLCs wirklich den Umfang vom Vietnam DLC haben werden, dann ist das gut. Trotzdem könnte EA den Spielern entgegen kommen und das Hauptspiel etwas günstiger anbieten.


 
Genial wäre auch eine Kaufversion, welche nur den MP beinhalten würde und dafür billiger wäre. Auf den SP könnt ich bei BF gut und gerne verzichten.


----------



## Kötermän (11. Juli 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Nur mal so am Rande, woher könnt ihr gesichert sagen das die Karten von BF3 kleiner als die von ArmA sein werden?
> 
> MfG


Weil DICE schon gesagt hat, dass die nur so ca. 4 km in jede Richtung haben werden, maximal.


----------



## Vicblau (11. Juli 2011)

snaapsnaap schrieb:


> Hatte sowieso nicht vor meine 460er auszutauschen, nicht wegen einem Spiel, sondern nur wenns generell zu langsam wird.



ja snaapsnaap seh ich auch so.... aber welche holen wir uns denn?


----------



## DaStash (11. Juli 2011)

Kötermän schrieb:


> Weil DICE schon gesagt hat, dass die nur so ca. 4 km in jede Richtung haben werden, maximal.


Link?

MfG


----------



## jurawi (11. Juli 2011)

arma 2/3 sind überhaupt nich vergleichbar mit bf3. das sind komplett andere genres!


----------



## RavenlordX (11. Juli 2011)

Also ich finde, das ich dann mit meinem System keine Probleme haben sollte.

Wenn es sich auf die vollen Details bezieht. Was meist nie wirklich der Fall ist bei den Empfohlenen angaben.
Die gehen  dann n ur davon aus das man es speilen kann. Und bedenken auch, das man solche Angaben lieber nicht zu hoch anschreibt, wegen der Verkaufszahlen.

Das ist leider die Erfahrung die ich schon oft machen durfte.

Ich werde mich dann sicher zurückerinnern wenn ich das spiel in 1920x1200 und 4x AA mit max. Details nur auf 20 fps spielen darf. 
Ich lass mich mal überraschen.


----------



## OSche (11. Juli 2011)

Ohoh was ich hier für eine Diskussion mit Arma vom Zaun gebrochen habe... 
Also B2T: Erstens sind die Systemanforderungen immernoch nicht bestätigt und zweitens, sollten sie, wenn sie stimmen, locker reichen um das Spiel auf Max zu zocken. Denn bei BC2 wurde damals eine 260 Recommended und mit der konnte man das Spiel auch auf Max zocken.


----------



## ZakMc (11. Juli 2011)

hoffe doch das es bei mir auch recht ordentlich läuft 1680*1050.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (11. Juli 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Genial wäre auch eine Kaufversion, welche nur den MP beinhalten würde und dafür billiger wäre. Auf den SP könnt ich bei BF gut und gerne verzichten.


 
Für uns Käufer wäre es wirklich gut, aber für Dice wäre es Mist. Der Singleplayer wäre ja sozusagen umsonst entwickelt worden. Den Coop Teil würde ich gerne nehmen, da zum Release die Server sowieso nicht erreichbar sind und ich so die Zeit mit meinem Kumpel überbrücken kann.


----------



## OSche (11. Juli 2011)

Also soweit ich weiß sind die Karten in etwa so groß wie noch in BF2, und dort waren die großen 4*4Km. Link habe ich leider gerade nicht zum belegen da. 

Edit: ArmaF2p ist nur 1gb groß als war der Post Schwachsinn, da garantiert keine HighRes Texturen drin sind.


----------



## Kötermän (11. Juli 2011)

BlackPredator schrieb:


> Also soweit ich weiß sind die Karten in etwa so groß wie noch in BF2, und dort waren die großen 4*4Km. Link habe ich leider gerade nicht zum belegen da. Was unsere Arma Fanboys hier angeht, denn wenn wir BF3 Fanboys sind, habt ihr euch auch als Armafanboys qualifiziert, habe ich gerade das Spiel neuinstalliert (ARMA 2 Free) und alles auf sehr hoch gedreht und siehe da es war nicht wirklich hübsch, vielleicht hat es was mit der Free Version zutun.


 
Ja es hat mit der free version zu tun, denn da steht dass die Texturen alle sehr viel niedriger aufgelöst sind. Für die richtigen muss man Geld bezahlen!


----------



## Rizzard (11. Juli 2011)

@topic: Also das BF3 irgend was mit 4km langen maps haben soll ist mir auch nicht bekannt. Eine rießige Map sowie in ArmA ist aber auch nicht unbedingt das Gelbe vom Ei. Schließlich muss sie auch befüllt werden.


----------



## Painkiller (11. Juli 2011)

Guten Tag die Herren...

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, heißt das Thema _Battlefield 3 Systemanforderungen sind aufgetaucht _und nicht, _wie poste ich einen Link_ oder _warum poste ich keinen Link_. 

Falls ihr persönliche Differenzen/Probleme miteinander habt, dann klärt das bitte via PN und nicht hier im Thread!

Desweiteren lässt der Ton hier etwas zu wünschen übrig. Von Unterstellung bis Beleidigung war mal wieder alles dabei! 

Bremst euch ein bisschen & Stay @ Topic!

Gruß
Pain


----------



## DaStash (11. Juli 2011)

@Painkiller
Thx 4 cleaning! 

@Blizzard
Wie schon geschrieben, ich habe gehört das die Karten wohl größer als die von BF2 sein sollen, was hoffen läßt. 

MfG


----------



## EnergyCross (11. Juli 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:
			
		

> Genial wäre auch eine Kaufversion, welche nur den MP beinhalten würde und dafür billiger wäre. Auf den SP könnt ich bei BF gut und gerne verzichten.




Kann man ja vielleicht auch mit einem addon oder sonst was lösen. Glaube aber weniger dass das durchgesetzt wird, weil es einfach schon zu spät dafür ist.


----------



## Rizzard (11. Juli 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> @Blizzard
> Wie schon geschrieben, ich habe gehört das die Karten wohl größer als die von BF2 sein sollen, was hoffen läßt.


 
Nicht nur das, es soll ja die größten Maps geben, die es je in einem Battlefield gab. Ich bin auch mal gespannt, wieviele Maps zum Release zur Verfügung stehen. Zuviele werden es aber nicht sein, man will ja schließlich noch ein paar Mappacks los werden.



EnergyCross schrieb:


> Kann man ja vielleicht auch mit einem addon oder sonst was lösen. Glaube aber weniger dass das durchgesetzt wird, weil es einfach schon zu spät dafür ist.


 
Die Idee von einer Version ohne SP war auch reines Wunschdenken. Ich bräuchte den SP zwar überhaupt nicht, aber zur Not ist mir allein der MP wohl auch die 60€ wert (wenn er in etwa wird wie erwartet).


----------



## Clawhammer (11. Juli 2011)

Zum Glück hab ich jetzt eine 465GTX (OC) Damit sollte es doch gut gehen


----------



## spionkaese (11. Juli 2011)

Clawhammer schrieb:


> Zum Glück hab ich jetzt eine 465GTX (OC) Damit sollte es doch gut gehen


Für mittlere+ Einstellugen ja, aber in Richtung sehr hoch: kannst vergessen


----------



## ChaoZ (11. Juli 2011)

Kötermän schrieb:
			
		

> Weil DICE schon gesagt hat, dass die nur so ca. 4 km in jede Richtung haben werden, maximal.



Quelle bitte.


----------



## Cook2211 (11. Juli 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Quelle bitte.



Oh, oh. Nicht fragen. Wir hatten heute Vormittag schon eine (heftige) Diskussion mit ihm darüber, die <<Painkiller>>  berechtigterweise entfernt hat.
Eine Quelle wirst du nicht kriegen, deswegen würde ich an deiner Stelle diese Aussage ignorieren....


----------



## ChaoZ (11. Juli 2011)

Achso, deswegen wurden Beiträge gelöscht. Danke für den Hinweis. ^^


----------



## PsychoQeeny (11. Juli 2011)

Clawhammer schrieb:


> Zum Glück hab ich jetzt eine 465GTX (OC) Damit sollte es doch gut gehen



Wenn das stimmt (Empfohlen gtx460) , dann braucht man min gtx570 lvl um auf (fast) Anschlag zu Daddeln


----------



## Paul Panzer (11. Juli 2011)

Also ich find die Anforderungen nicht grade wenig, wenn man daran denkt das die empfohlene Anforderungen nicht bedeuten dass man das Spiel auf voller Grafik mit über 40 FPS (was man für einen Egoshoter durchaus braucht) spielen kann, was sich ja eigtl. jeder erwartet weil man das Spiel in seiner vollen Pracht erleben will, deswegen kauft man sich ja ein Spiel um was neueres und noch realistischeres zu erleben.


----------



## Clawhammer (11. Juli 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Für mittlere+ Einstellugen ja, aber in Richtung sehr hoch: kannst vergessen



Wieso? Weil die in einem Benchmark schlechter als eine 460 Ist? unfug...wie weit ich gehen kann/könnte werden wir sehen wenn das Spiel erhältlich ist.

Zudem hab ich noch ca. 10% Reserve beim Übertakten.

Derzeit:

807 (607) MHz Core | 1614 (1214) MHz Shader | 1850 (1600) MHz Speicher | (XXX) Originaltaktraten


----------



## spionkaese (11. Juli 2011)

Clawhammer schrieb:


> Wieso? Weil die in einem Benchmark schlechter als eine 460 Ist? unfug...wie weit ich gehen kann/könnte werden wir sehen wenn das Spiel erhältlich ist.
> 
> Zudem hab ich noch ca. 10% Reserve beim Übertakten.
> 
> ...


 Nein, sondern weil die Hardware für die höchsten Einstellungen meiner Meinung nach eher in Richtung GTX 580 (vielleicht SLI,also 2x GTX 580) und dementsprechend HD 6970 / 6990 geht. Und an die kommen du und ich (HD5850) auch mit 10%  Übertaktungspielraum nicht ran


----------



## Cook2211 (11. Juli 2011)

Clawhammer schrieb:


> Zudem hab ich noch ca. 10% Reserve beim Übertakten.



10% OC Potenzial werden unter dem Strich kaum einen spürbaren Vorteil bringen, weil das dann nicht automatisch auch eine 10% höhere Framerate bedeutet.



spionkaese schrieb:


> Nein, sondern weil die Hardware für die höchsten Einstellungen meiner Meinung nach eher in Richtung GTX 580



Das wäre möglich, aber lassen wir uns mal überraschen


----------



## omega™ (11. Juli 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Nein, sondern weil die Hardware für die höchsten Einstellungen meiner Meinung nach eher in Richtung GTX 580 (vielleicht SLI,also 2x GTX 580) und dementsprechend HD 6970 / 6990 geht. Und an die kommen du und ich (HD5850) auch mit 10%  Übertaktungspielraum nicht ran



Bevor BF3 ein GTX580 SLI Gespann für das Maximum braucht, ist Crysis 3 draußen und braucht das SLI Gespann als voraussetzung zum starten.


----------



## Cook2211 (11. Juli 2011)

omega schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor BF3 ein GTX580 SLI Gespann für das Maximum braucht, ist Crysis 3 draußen und braucht das SLI Gespann als voraussetzung zum starten.



Die Frage ist doch wo man das Maximum sieht. Eine GTX580 liefert in Crysis 2 + DX11 + Hi-Res Texturen sehr gute Framerates, aber nich gut genug um VSync mit durchgängig 60 Fps zu liefern. Das schafft man nur mit Multi-GPU.
Unter diesem Aspekt ist seine Einschätzung nicht mal sooo unrealistisch.


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. Juli 2011)

Ich brauch mir da wenigstens keine Sorgen zu machen


----------



## OSche (12. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch wo man das Maximum sieht. Eine GTX580 liefert in Crysis 2 + DX11 + Hi-Res Texturen sehr gute Framerates, aber nich gut genug um VSync mit durchgängig 60 Fps zu liefern. Das schafft man nur mit Multi-GPU.
> Unter diesem Aspekt ist seine Einschätzung nicht mal sooo unrealistisch.


 
Ja, aber BF3 wird sicher trotzdme nicht so hoch gehen. Schließlich wollen sie keinen Grafikkartenbenchmark, sondern ein Multiplayerspiel.


----------



## spionkaese (12. Juli 2011)

BlackPredator schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, aber BF3 wird sicher trotzdme nicht so hoch gehen. Schließlich wollen sie keinen Grafikkartenbenchmark, sondern ein Multiplayerspiel.



Man kann die Grafikeinstellungen auch
runterstelln 
Und darauf hoffe ich. Das ich in 3 Jahren, wenn ich mir die neuste Grafikkarte gekauft habe, sehe das es sich gelohnt hat und es noch besser aussieht.


----------



## OSche (12. Juli 2011)

Naja, dafür spricht das BF2 auch einst alle PC richtig ausgereizt hat, dagegen, dass es BC2 doch sehr ähnlich sieht und ein AAA Titel ist.


----------



## EnergyCross (12. Juli 2011)

Guten morgen...

Mal 'ne doofe frage: kann/könnte man bf3 auch mit dem neuen cpu von amd mit der integrierten grafik spielen? (a6...nochma was, weiß nich genau bin mit handy on)


----------



## ShadowBear40K (12. Juli 2011)

Macht euch kein Kopf.... es wird schon gut laufen.
Schaut doch mal...z.B. meine hd 4870 kam am 19. Jun. 2008 auf den Markt und am 5. März 2010. wurde Bad Comnpany released. Ich konnte/kann es auf den Hochen Grafikeinstellung prima spielen. Kein ruckeln ... kein garnichts. 
Paar Tage/Woche? zuvor hat EA gesagt, dass wenn man BC2 gut spielen konnte... auch BF3 spielen kann.

Also kein Panik


----------



## EnergyCross (12. Juli 2011)

ShadowBear40K schrieb:
			
		

> Paar Tage/Woche? zuvor hat EA gesagt, dass wenn man BC2 gut spielen konnte... auch BF3 spielen kann.



Haat du einen link?


----------



## Ahab (12. Juli 2011)

Das stammt aus dem Twitter Beitrag eines Entwicklers. Dieser hatte eine solche Anfrage eines Users in der Art beantwortet.


----------



## Robonator (12. Juli 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> Guten morgen...
> 
> Mal 'ne doofe frage: kann/könnte man bf3 auch mit dem neuen cpu von amd mit der integrierten grafik spielen? (a6...nochma was, weiß nich genau bin mit handy on)


 
Ich denke spielbar wirds sein. Frage ist nur unter welchen Einstellungen.


----------



## DarkMo (12. Juli 2011)

das is doch generell zu heis gekocht alles. die werden sich sicherlich ned ihren eigenen ast absägen, indem sie die causual gamer aussperren un das spiel auf mid-end-sytemen unspielbar machen. hochschrauben kann man immer noch, um auch nen 580er sli gespann zu quälen. gibt ja genug hier, die nichma tetris ohne sli zocken können ohne augenkrebs zu kriegen xD


----------



## Berliner2011 (12. Juli 2011)

Einfach Hammer die 15 abgefahrensten Sekunden die ich je in BF sehen konnte: 
YouTube - ‪PWNED - PWNED #7 | Battlefield 3 Special‬‏

Bei 4:55 gehts los und bei 4:11 hörts dann auf 

Mir egla was ich brauch um das flüssig zu Spielen zu können.....ich Muss es haben 

Edit:

Ab Minute 7:00 gibts paar screenshots aus den neuen BacktoKarkand Maps - Hammer


----------



## EnergyCross (12. Juli 2011)

DarkMo schrieb:
			
		

> gibt ja genug hier, die nichma tetris ohne sli zocken können ohne augenkrebs zu kriegen xD



Tetris macht nur im retro look, am besten noch aufm ganz alten gameboy in schwarz-weiß richtig Spaß


----------



## Robonator (12. Juli 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> Tetris macht nur im retro look, am besten noch aufm ganz alten gameboy in schwarz-weiß richtig Spaß


 
Yeah den Gameboy hab ich sogar noch


----------



## ShadowBear40K (12. Juli 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> Haat du einen link?


 
Klick Klock


----------



## majinvegeta20 (12. Juli 2011)

ShadowBear40K schrieb:


> Macht euch kein Kopf.... es wird schon gut laufen.
> Schaut doch mal...z.B. meine hd 4870 kam am 19. Jun. 2008 auf den Markt und am 5. März 2010. wurde Bad Comnpany released. Ich konnte/kann es auf den Hochen Grafikeinstellung prima spielen. Kein ruckeln ... kein garnichts.
> Paar Tage/Woche? zuvor hat EA gesagt, dass wenn man BC2 gut spielen konnte... auch BF3 spielen kann.
> 
> Also kein Panik


 
xDD Ja, aber nicht auf den höchsten Einstellungen. Wäre mir neu, wenn deine Karte dx 11 hätte. 




Berliner2011 schrieb:


> Einfach Hammer die 15 abgefahrensten Sekunden die ich je in BF sehen konnte:
> YouTube - ‪PWNED - PWNED #7 | Battlefield 3 Special‬‏
> 
> Bei* 4:55* gehts los und bei* 4:11* hörts dann auf
> ...



Cool, schaust du dir deine Videos also rückwärts an. Muss ich auch mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Husky (16. Juli 2011)

Versteh eh die ganzen "Streitigkeiten" nicht. 

1. Wenn einer auf max Details spielen will und sein aktuelles System es nicht schafft = aufrüsten.
2. Wer mit weniger Details zufrieden ist = gz.

Auf den meisten Rechnern wirds laufen, wie es dann aussieht bzw wie es einem dann gefällt siehe Punkt 1 und 2.

Ende Oktober kann es jeder selber testen. Ich denke das man mit einer 2500K und einer 570GTX ziemlich gut bedient ist.
Und nein ich habe keine Quellen oder "Beweise" da es nur meine Vermutung ist.


----------



## Russel Grow (16. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> ...Das wäre möglich, aber lassen wir uns mal überraschen


 

Ich haffe das mein GTX 470 SLI Gespann reichen wird!!!


----------



## EnergyCross (17. Juli 2011)

Was meint ihr, packt meine gtx260 halbwegs gute einstellungen oder sollte ich lieber eine 560ti/580 holen?


----------



## Daxelinho (17. Juli 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:
			
		

> Was meint ihr, packt meine gtx260 halbwegs gute einstellungen oder sollte ich lieber eine 560ti/580 holen?



Ich sage jetzt mal soviel: Wir werden sehen 
Niemand weiß bisher, was man braucht... Aber ich denke, dass es klappen sollte (natürlich nicht max )
Aber wenn, dann eher ne 560, ne 580 ist vom P/L-Verhältnis grottig 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## EnergyCross (17. Juli 2011)

Ja die 560 ti hab ich mir auch schon näher angeschaut. Die wirds auch wahrscheinlich 

Weiß man ob man für bf3 dx11 braucht? Weil meine 260 packt nur dx10


----------



## Simlog (17. Juli 2011)

Könnt ja sogar bei mir laufen wie geiiiiiiiiiiiiiil *_* .


----------



## avio1982 (17. Juli 2011)

Also ich habe eine 6870 und denke das ich es moderat spielen kann.


----------



## Gast1111 (17. Juli 2011)

Naja also falls die Anforderungen stimmen, dann sind sie moderater als erwartet


----------



## GTA 3 (18. Juli 2011)

Ganz ehrlich bei der Grafik habe ich eher Anforderungen wie : Pentium IV 2,8 Ghz erwartet.  Wieso die Anforderungen so hoch sind kann ich mir nicht erklären.


----------



## ChaoZ (18. Juli 2011)

Ach komm GTA 3, wird's nicht langsam langweilig? 
Aber Call of Duty ist gut, ja!? :')


----------



## GTA 3 (18. Juli 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Ach komm GTA 3, wird's nicht langsam langweilig?
> Aber Call of Duty ist gut, ja!? :')


Ach mano...  
Gut gut dann war das eben ein Pentium IV mit 3,5 Ghz. 
Edit: Trozdem bekomm ich gegen Reaktionen von hartgesockenen Battlefieldfanatiker die MW haßen, bloß weil es sich besser verkauft.


----------



## spionkaese (18. Juli 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Ach komm GTA 3, wird's nicht langsam langweilig?
> Aber Call of Duty ist gut, ja!? :')


Sieht nicht so aus


----------



## ChaoZ (18. Juli 2011)

GTA 3 schrieb:
			
		

> Edit: Trozdem bekomm ich gegen Reaktionen von hartgesockenen Battlefieldfanatiker die MW haßen, bloß weil es sich besser verkauft.


Ich fand MW1 genial. Aber was soll ich nach WaW, MW2 und BO erwarten? BF3 hat nämlich einen meiner Meinung nach geilen Vorgänger (ich meine BC2, der richtige Vorgänger ist ja BF2).


----------



## GTA 3 (18. Juli 2011)

Bad Company 2 ist geil, das zock ich immer noch, sowie MW 2.  Einmal richtig spielen und einmal nach Laune spielen und den anderen zusehen wie die sich aufregen wenn man cheatet.


----------



## Koyote (18. Juli 2011)

So hoch sind sie ja nicht


----------



## Aufpassen (18. Juli 2011)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich bei der Grafik habe ich eher Anforderungen wie : Pentium IV 2,8 Ghz erwartet.  Wieso die Anforderungen so hoch sind kann ich mir nicht erklären.


 
Wenn du diese Anforderungen für zu hoch hältst, wie sollen dann erst die Anforderungen von COD ausschauen.


----------

